

Ask HN: What is hnhackers.com? Is this cool or not? - dotBen

I've started getting emails via a site called http://www.hnhackers.com/ - which appears to have been created from the spreadsheet many of us put our details in for contracting..<p>http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AlD_6iEb8Ed9dGs3clVJYi0yYVBka181Z0ZKRW9kQ0E&#38;hl=en<p>But I'm not sure what to make of this site... I have no idea who is behind or what to make that they have taken my data and created accounts for developers on here without permission.<p>What do others make of it? Is this cool or not?
======
dotBen
Linkage for the above:

<http://hnhackers.com>

[http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AlD_6iEb8Ed9dGs3clVJ...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AlD_6iEb8Ed9dGs3clVJYi0yYVBka181Z0ZKRW9kQ0E&hl=en)

~~~
rbitar
Hey Ben,

I created hnhackers a few hours after the spreadsheet was posted on HN. Here
is my original post on HN: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1264544>

I thought this would be a better way for us HN consultants to connect, but I'm
happy to remove you from the DB if you prefer. My email is in my profile.

note that I've addressed most of the issue in the original post but let me
know if you have any other feedback.

